# South Georgia Still Hunting Club Needing Members



## longbranch (Jun 30, 2005)

South Georgia Club in Charlton County, Folkston, Georgia needs members.  2,000 acres.  2nd year of deer management.  Deer, Turkey and Bear on the club.  Membership $925.00 Contact Bill Allen   912 496-2638 (h) and 912 276-0566 (cell).


----------



## jl840 (Jun 30, 2005)

How many members are you looking for and what is the total number of members?


----------



## scshep2002 (Jun 30, 2005)

I would like mroe info please, members how many, land make up, rules, etc...  
Thanks Scott


----------



## redlevel (Jun 30, 2005)

My old granddaddy was a South Georgia Still Hider.


----------



## longbranch (Jul 1, 2005)

scshep2002 said:
			
		

> I would like mroe info please, members how many, land make up, rules, etc...
> Thanks Scott


We are looking for 5 more members to bring the total between 14.  We may take in a total of 16.
Land is planted pines with a couple of branches that run through the property with handwoods along the branches.
Wife and children (as long as they are in school/college)are allowed to hunt along with the member.  2nd year of deer management and are taking out the inferior deer.  All Georgia DNR are followed.
Call if you need more info.   912 496-2638 (home) and 912 276-0566

Bill


----------



## ajmplates (Jul 2, 2005)

longbranch im from folkston where is this land located at and give me some names of some of the members in club i seen your flyer in bigj


----------

